# Catalpa worms :)



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Our catalpa worm trees are finally starting to produce so this weekend i'm gonna put up some bush hooks on the choctawhatchee river. Wish we had the time to head out to seminole, but we've got to stay close to home because i've got some things to get done. Last year we would head to seminole in the morning put out a trot line and leave around lunch with about five channel cats on the line and a cooler full of bream. :yes:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sounds great make sure you post your report with some good looking catfish pictures..


----------

